
The NYC subway system runs on OS/2 - alex_young
https://blog.adafruit.com/2019/06/14/the-nyc-subway-system-runs-on-os-2-ibms-old-pc-operating-system-mta-nyc-vintagecomputing/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20181866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20181866),
which points to the original source and was posted earlier. (The timestamp
doesn't look like it at the moment, but that's because of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614).
You can always tell which post was earlier by looking at the IDs.)

------
guiambros
URL should be replaced by [1], which is the original article.

[1] [https://tedium.co/2019/06/13/nyc-subway-
os2-history/](https://tedium.co/2019/06/13/nyc-subway-os2-history/)

~~~
reaperducer
Wow. I'm usually the first to root for the original article, but this one
lived up to the name Tedium. A preview and then another preview and then
another preview and then a rehash of an article from two months ago.

------
russfink
Not a lot of viruses written for it, eh? Hopefully?

